# What am I?



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

mac


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

In a dirty tank.


----------



## t-man (Mar 15, 2007)

A fish!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

GG you of all people should to post clearer pics than that in the ID forum.







I say Mac or maybe even a brandtii.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I guess it depends on what you consider a dirty tank...I dont mind algae or java moss. I could not get him to sit still for a decent picture. I will try to get a better one.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

looks like a rhom to me. how big is it?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Looks like a Mac to me....I've have had them for about 5 years.

I'm sure others will disagree though.

I'll be posting 3 fish I'm unsure of shortly.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

He is about 10"-11".


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

GG do you already know what this is and are just testing us?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Any other shot will be fine, cause on this one the heater and the head are misleading.
I actually wouldn't be surprised if it turns out to be a pygo once the shadow of the heater is taken away.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I also think it's a S.maculatus.....


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Lucien said:


> Any other shot will be fine, cause on this one the heater and the head are misleading.
> I actually wouldn't be surprised if it turns out to be a pygo once the shadow of the heater is taken away.


Wow..your right...i looked at the pic closer and noticed its covered...didn't notice before..hmmm.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

i still think its a rhom


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

notaverage said:


> Any other shot will be fine, cause on this one the heater and the head are misleading.
> I actually wouldn't be surprised if it turns out to be a pygo once the shadow of the heater is taken away.


Wow..your right...i looked at the pic closer and noticed its covered...didn't notice before..hmmm.
[/quote]

Look closer yet and you'll see that the fish is actually in front of the heater.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yup...that is his true shape. Still working to get a better picture...but this is the tank that has all my java moss....and he hates the red light of the camera so he just swims behind the moss. That picture is from accross the tank.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

So it's a pygo?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

I can see the head is in front of the heater.
the pic is dark though, so it is atricky one. The head profile still seems a flat line to me, Pygocentrus-like. Another point is that the fish seems to be hanging in a certain angle, what makes the headshape look more serra-like.
All in all I'd guess it's a Pygocentrus with a somewhat flat head profile.


----------



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

do you want to sell him?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

One big S.Mac....are you willing to sell and ship since AK killed the other mac I would be be willing buy.

GG seriously PM if this a possibility!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Im not looking to sell him


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Im not looking to sell him


One of a kind if your is measurement is correct

the sad thing is that I've been looking for a large "gold" S.mac and or spilo, since I joined the site...


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> Im not looking to sell him


One of a kind if your is measurement is correct

the sad thing is that I've been looking for a large "gold" S.mac and or spilo, since I joined the site...
[/quote]

How large is "Large"

I haven't seen them much larger then 9-10 inches.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

notaverage said:


> Im not looking to sell him


One of a kind if your is measurement is correct

the sad thing is that I've been looking for a large "gold" S.mac and or spilo, since I joined the site...
[/quote]

How large is "Large"

I haven't seen them much larger then 9-10 inches.
[/quote]

the 10inch+ range and not eyeballed 10inch's

at one point there were quite a few members that had larger mac's/so called spilo in the 9-12inch range....I currently have a mid sized mac around 7.5inches two years ago when I transfered him to a 100gal....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would say he is easily 11" and I have had him about 3 years.


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

definitely a mac

when you sent me some moss you said all you have to do now is trim it out of your tank with one mean maculatus in it!!


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I would say he is easily 11" and I have had him about 3 years.


Check these out. both spilo/macs. both 10.5-11 inches


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey Nub....love that second guy. Didnt you get him from Pedro? I only know of a few of these large guys in the hobby....and you have them....or had them...not sure if you are still keeping fish.


----------

